# Extra Hands Band tying Jig



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

Somewhere in Cyberworld I saw someone use something like this to tie the bands to the pouch. I've been doing so much research and surfing I can't find it again to give the person credit for the great idea, that I pirated.
Sorry, and Thank you, Whomever you are.
I had a couple of extra clamps left over from a job. They are model DeStaco 202U. The base is made from a 12"piece of 4X4 I hogged out the center and sides for clearance for my hands. I did that in about 15 minutes with the mill. It works great.


----------



## Matt (Mar 6, 2010)

That is really a very helpful thing, I have to get around to make one soon







I think Gekogr posted a video from a german tournament where they used a similar setup.

/Matt


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, I saw the video from Geko and started looking for clamps like they were using and finally found some at Harbor Freight today. I have the board all glued up and clamped up to dry right now. In about an hour I will remove the clamps and attach the clamps to it. I can't wait to get to work with it. I will post a pic when I get mine done.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

yeah I made one of these to recently and used the clamps from harbor freight. it's a handy contraption.

Chris


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Well, I got "er done ! Here is my new tying rig. I can't wait to see peoples' faces when they see me using this fancy contraption !


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I saw this on youtube yesterday I knew the clamps right away, they're often used in jigs when welding they're called toggle clamps if anyone needs to search for them.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice setup of jig. I also planing to make one like this


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

i just made mine, works great


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I remember seeing that on


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

yeah ile get round to making one of these sooner or later


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I never used anything but two squeeze clamps on straps around my knees and was happy with it until I saw that cool rig on Gekos' U-Tube channel. I just had to make one. I'm glad I did. I also like the one with the rods sticking up to place the clamps on to stretch and tie with. It would be pretty handy to bend a piece of flat 1/4" steel on each end and screw it down to a piece of wood to use with clamps also. I guess there are as many ways to make jigs as there are people who think one up.


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

smitty said:


> I never used anything but two squeeze clamps on straps around my knees and was happy with it until I saw that cool rig on Gekos' U-Tube channel. I just had to make one. I'm glad I did. I also like the one with the rods sticking up to place the clamps on to stretch and tie with. It would be pretty handy to bend a piece of flat 1/4" steel on each end and screw it down to a piece of wood to use with clamps also. I guess there are as many ways to make jigs as there are people who think one up.


A lot of these custom tools are created to fit an individuals skill level's and parts on hand. Chances are no two will ever be the same unless they are mass produced!!


----------

